# Vaperite VapeCon Specials



## Vaperite South Africa (12/8/16)

So you all know about the Sigelei Fuchai 213 at R895 each in all four colours

We will have a minimum of 150 of these devices at Vapecon




So is this our only special? Not a chance!

Vaperite has mind blowing specials planned for VapeCon

Keep an eye on this thread for the flyer we will be handing out at VapeCon with all our specials listed

We will post the flyer on this thread on the morning of VapeCon

Let's put it this way: If you buy a product from anyone else that we have in stock, you are probably paying too much! ​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9 | Disagree 1


----------



## SAVaper (12/8/16)

I like


----------



## Silver (13/8/16)

Awesome @Vaperite South Africa 

Just letting you know that there is going to be a fair amount of "dash planning" going on to take advantage of limited specials

So posting all your specials on the morning of VapeCon may mean that folks waiting in the queue on the morning are going to need to monitor this thread to incorporate them into their dash sequence 

I humbly suggest you consider releasing some of those Vaperite specials beforehand....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (13/8/16)

Thanks Silver,

We will have promoters handing out flyers to everyone waiting in line to get in with all the specials listed. But seeing as I will not be at VapeCon personally due to having to fly to Munich the night before VapeCon, I may list the specials on the Friday evening just before my flight departs.

So sad I won't be there but our team will and I know VapeCon will be epic.

Regards
Barry

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (13/8/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Thanks Silver,
> 
> We will have promoters handing out flyers to everyone waiting in line to get in with all the specials listed. But seeing as I will not be at VapeCon personally due to having to fly to Munich the night before VapeCon, I may list the specials on the Friday evening just before my flight departs.
> 
> ...



We will send you photos Barry @Vaperite South Africa !
From Pretoria to Munich

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (17/8/16)

Time to start announcing our specials. These will be added daily to keep you coming back to check them out!!

Second special after the Sigelei Fuchai 213 is:

Sense Cyclone 150W Sub-Ohm Tank Kit

Currently R595 each but *R295 each at VapeCon* in limited quantities (Sold Voetstoets)

Click here to view on our website​ 


​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (17/8/16)

And Our Next Special

Tesiyi 35A 18650 2800mAH Batteries
Regular Price R160
*At VapeCon R100 each and plenty to go around*
*

*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## SAVaper (17/8/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> And Our Next Special
> 
> Tesiyi 35A 18650 2800mAH Batteries
> Regular Price R160
> ...



Nice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (22/8/16)

Now for some great international e-liquid specials

The first of these specials, and by no means the only ones, are two of our best sellers!

Vape Breakfast Classics Pancake Man and French Dude 60ml

Normally R320 each but *at VapeCon ONLY R250 each
*
Available in 0mg, 3mg and 6mg nicotine strength

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (22/8/16)

Next up are the two heavies, Ruthless Loaded Smores and Loaded Glazed Donuts

Available in 0mg, 3mg and 6mg nicotine strength and 120ml bottles

Normal retail is R495 each but *at Vapecon only R395 each*

*


*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Caramia (22/8/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> So you all know about the Sigelei Fuchai 213 at R895 each in all four colours
> 
> We will have a minimum of 150 of these devices at Vapecon
> 
> ...


PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE have enough of these? Wanting a blue and an orange one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (22/8/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Next up are the two heavies, Ruthless Loaded Smores and Loaded Glazed Donuts
> 
> Available in 0mg, 3mg and 6mg nicotine strength and 120ml bottles
> 
> ...



Any incoming specials on Ice Cream Donuts?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (22/8/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Any incoming specials on Ice Cream Donuts?



20% off at Vapecon. Assuming you are referring to Bedrock?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki (22/8/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> 20% off at Vapecon. Assuming you are referring to Bedrock?


Yes bedrock  Thanks for the heads up!

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## skola (23/8/16)

Awesome specials!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (23/8/16)

Another international juice special with a bit of variety is Mr Doughnut

A variety pack with 6 x 15ml bottles (90ml total) in 0mg, 3mg and 6mg strength

*

*

Flavours are:

Blueberry More
Mad Custard
Mango Blitz
Strawberry Filled
Glazzy
Choco Loco

Normally R480 but *at Vapecon only R380 per box



*
​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (23/8/16)

Time for a mod special

Limitless 200W Box Mod

Normally R1495 but *at VapeCon R1196 each*

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (23/8/16)

Caramia said:


> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE have enough of these? Wanting a blue and an orange one



@Caramia we will have a minimum of 150 at VapeCon. Orange has been selling really well but PM me your name and we will hold an orange one for you

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Caramia (23/8/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> @Caramia we will have a minimum of 150 at VapeCon. Orange has been selling really well but PM me your name and we will hold an orange one for you


WOW Guys!! Thanx!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MoeB786 (24/8/16)

@Vaperite South Africa could you kindly answer if you would be able to reserve a flavor for me?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (24/8/16)

MoeB786 said:


> @Vaperite South Africa could you kindly answer if you would be able to reserve a flavor for me?



Which one?


----------



## MoeB786 (24/8/16)

@Vaperite South Africa Pancake man 3mg


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (24/8/16)

MoeB786 said:


> @Vaperite South Africa Pancake man 3mg



Done. Ask for Dex when you get to our counter

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (24/8/16)

HERE ARE THE ITEMS WE ARE OFFERING SPECIALS ON

BUT THERE IS MORE AND IT WILL BLOW YOUR MINDS

KEEP YOUR EYES ON THIS THREAD FOR AN ANNOUNCEMENT FRIDAY AFTERNOON


​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## brotiform (24/8/16)

Cotton bacon is V2 correct?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (24/8/16)

brotiform said:


> Cotton bacon is V2 correct?



Yes it is, V2

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## brotiform (24/8/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Yes it is, V2



Epic


----------



## Tisha (24/8/16)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PsyCLown (24/8/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Yes it is, V2


WOAH! Well that is fantastic as I am almost out.

R80 for 10g of Cotton Bacon v2, cannot waiiit!! Hope you have tons of stock of the cotton. Everybody needs cotton. Especially at that price.
Even if they do not use RTA's or RDA's, they still need to buy some cotton at that price.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (24/8/16)

PsyCLown said:


> WOAH! Well that is fantastic as I am almost out.
> 
> R80 for 10g of Cotton Bacon v2, cannot waiiit!! Hope you have tons of stock of the cotton. Everybody needs cotton. Especially at that price.
> Even if they do not use RTA's or RDA's, they still need to buy some cotton at that price.



We will have a few hundred bags at VapeCon

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PsyCLown (24/8/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> We will have a few hundred bags at VapeCon


Phew, now I can rest at ease that I should at least be able to get a single one of those few hundred bags!


----------



## BumbleBee (24/8/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Phew, now I can rest at ease that I should at least be able to get a single one of those few hundred bags!


There will be a few _thousand_ people at Vapecon, and like you said, "everyone needs cotton"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silent Echo (25/8/16)

@Vaperite South Africa Please can you keep aside a French Dude and Pancake Man for me


----------



## incredible_hullk (25/8/16)

Gee whizz...time to rethink the attack plan for the floor layout...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (25/8/16)

Silent Echo said:


> @Vaperite South Africa Please can you keep aside a French Dude and Pancake Man for me



Absolutely. Ask for Dex when you get to our stand

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (25/8/16)

And a taste of some more specials, this time on DNA mods

Lost Vape Triade DNA 200 and Therion DNA 75

Lost Vape Triades in red and brown
Normally R3000 each but *at VapeCon only R2400 each*


Lost Vape Therion in red, brown and black
Normally R2400 each but *at VapeCon only R1920 each*
*

*​

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Cruzz_33 (26/8/16)

Any price on Pastry boys juice ?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (26/8/16)

Cruzz_33 said:


> Any price on Pastry boys juice ?


20% off but in very limited quantities considering how popular it is at our shops and so most stock is in our shops. Suggest getting there very early


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (26/8/16)

NCV Frozen will be available at the Vaperite stand at VapeCon

We are one of the few vendors to have received this newly launched flavour

2 x 30ml bottles in 0mg, 3mg and 6mg strength

Retail price is R260 each but at VapeCon only R208 each


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (26/8/16)

In addition, we have just received the latest YoYo flavours from Orion that will be launched at VapeCon

These will also be on special at a 20% discount off the regular retail price

We don't have images because they are that new​


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (26/8/16)

And if anyone has noticed a trend in our pricing structure on some of the specials, you may have picked up on the following announcement:



​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------

